# coyotes



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

how many coyotes have you killed calling them in this year


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

I haven't been out as much as I'd like, but I've got 7 so far. Hopefully, I'll add 2 or 3 to that this next weekend.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm way down this year do to having my first little one at home and not being able to hunt that much this year. I think i'm at 14 or 15 this year but i've shot at least thirty more in my day dreams at work and in class


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Im up to 9 i think I last track :lol:


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey coyote22250, you by chance don't happen to have a personalized license plate that says "22-250" do you?


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

What kind of land do you guys get most of your coyotes on? Are we talking badlands, prarie, farm land, coulees, draws, or river bottom? I've allways been somewhat interested in getting started on coyotes, and I'd like to know what type of terrain calling works best on. I don't expect any town names or directions, just a generalized type of terrain.

I mostly hunt out west, where all these types of terrain are present. I've only tried calling one morning in my life. I called a couple different spots where multiple coulees converge into one. I'd sit for about 15 minuts, then decide to move which was stupid I guess. Twice that morning I saw coyotes running off in the distance after I had allready walked a couple hundred yards away from my calling spot.

All the coyotes I've shot have been while deer hunting, or jumping them from a few of their favorite hiding places.

One more question, how's this menge or mange affecting the coyotes nowdays?


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Well from my experience, living in the eastern part of the state, you don't get much for land diversity. Out here it's mostly flat, so to find coyotes, you have to hit areas of cover. I've got most (if not all) of my 30 coyotes last winter on 3 different farms in the same area. The key was that they are just covered with CRP.

I have gotten them in the Sheyenne Nat'l Grasslands, which tends to be a little hilly, but it gets hunted pretty hard.

And as far as time of day goes, I've had luck with all times of day. The most profitable obviously being shortly after sun-up right around sun-down.

And I agree with you that 15 minutes is too short for a stand. The majority of coyotes I shot last year and even this year have been after I've been on stand for over 30 minutes.

Like Randy Anderson says, "when you guys are walking to your pickup, there's coyotes comin".

Good luck.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've got to agree especially this time of year the coyotes just don't come charging in from a half mile away as much, now i have had them do that this time of year but not often. I sit 25 30 minutes minimum. Over hear i like the coulees and crp flats but out west anything goes. I've had them come over stuff that i thought Bighorn sheep were the only ones that could climb, and then i've had them come across ice for a mile from a stubble field. There is no real set terrain that works that greatest but if i had my choice to hunt it would be rolling hills pasture land with buckbrush.


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey sick man...

Why dont you get educated on the subject before you condone it....

Your not getting anywhere with your vulgarity!!!


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info Brad and ND Five.

Have you guys ever had muley does come in while calling? I had one come in a when I was substantially younger and show some aggression, then finally bounce away after about a minute of tension. It's no coyote, but it's enough to get the heart pounding.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Happens all the time

Mallardwacker- I'm assuming there was a post that i missed while i was at a class that someone already deleted for me?


----------



## trkyhntr (Mar 23, 2005)

hello fellow hunters. This is my first post on this sight. I do have a question------ does anyone have or know anyone who has the Winchester model 70 coyote with the medium weight barrell ? I am considering getting one in a 223. Have called in 5 dogs this year and killed 3. :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't know of anyone specifically but my first question is why do you want a heavy gun like that to carry out on all your stands? Do you shoot a lot of PD's or like taking long range shots at coyotes? I'm only asking because most people think that you have to have supper long range fun with the heavy stock and heavy barrel for calling and that simply is just not true. Most of my shots are from 50-150yds.


----------



## trkyhntr (Mar 23, 2005)

Right now I shoot a 243 and am quite happy with it. I was only asking about the model 70 because I saw one and thought it was a good looking gun. I am going to the 223 just because I shoot a Whole lot and need something affordable, since I dont reload. As for shooting at PD's there arent many of them roaming around here in TENNESSEE (LOL) .
Shots on coyotes around here range anywhere from 30 to 40 yards in the wooded areas, to 200+ in our riverbottom fields


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

O.K


----------

